# New Amazon Paperwhite Kindle



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2013)

Recently lost my Kindle Keyboard 3G (so gutted, got it as a present the week it came out, and LOVED that device) so this is well timed...









> The battle for dominance between tablets and e-readers is kind of over. Tablets have their place (everywhere) and E-Ink-based readers have theirs (reading and nothing else). This dichotomy works out nicely for companies like Amazon that play both sides of the field, especially as it continues to invest in its state-of-the-art e-reader platform: The Kindle Paperwhite. As of today, the popular 6-inch device is getting an internal overhaul designed to, yet again, improve the reading experience.
> 
> Inside the slightly lighter 6th Generation Kindle (which looks exactly like its predecessor) is an all-new hardware stack that includes a 25% faster processor, an updated E-ink screen with “whiter whites and blacker blacks,” and a new light guide.



Read the full story here.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2013)

God that is well-timed, I was just looking at them the other day, considering whether to make a plea to people with money that I really should be upgrading mine


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh lawks:



> For as much as reading on a Kindle Paperwhite is a remarkably physical-book-like experience, it still lacks that treasured ability to thumb through a decent-sized tome. One new software feature, however, may take the device a step closer to that physical flipability.
> 
> Called, naturally, Kindle Page Flip, it allows you to scan through your book on a page or chapter basis. However, instead of just showing you page numbers or chapter titles, Page Flip offers the e-reader version of Picture-in-Picture, overlaying a decent-sized thumbnail preview of the page or chapter. If that’s what you want to read, you simply tap on the preview and you’re there. In the demonstration we saw, this worked smoothly.



THIS is a big deal for me. I really like my Kindle (keyboard), and I've never been one for the 'ermahgerd, paper books are, like, totally mystical and sacred objects that inherently imbibe the words on the page with extra meaning because they are made of tree' stuff... but not being able to flick backwards and forwards through a physical book has always been a drawback. This looks like it'll go some way to assuaging that niggle, even if it doesn't quite provide the same experience with the ease that paper books do.

Also, clever idea to bring Goodreads to it. Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## chriswill (Sep 3, 2013)

I love mine more that any other bit of tech I have. Its never out of my hands!


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 3, 2013)

Can you transfer your books from one kindle to another? fancy upgrading to this...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Can you transfer your books from one kindle to another? fancy upgrading to this...



Yes, and to any device that has the Kindle app. It's all synced across...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2013)

And if you have something like Calibre, you can store it all on your PC anyway, and transfer it wherever the heck you like, whether it's Amazon Cloud-enabled or not.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> And if you have something like Calibre, you can store it all on your PC anyway, and transfer it wherever the heck you like, whether it's Amazon Cloud-enabled or not.



Yup, excellent application that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm not actually that certain what the whole DRM thing for Kindles and/or ebooks in general is.

I mean, I've been able to pull off individual books from my Kindle and send the file via email to my mum or whatever (no different than lending her the paper version, imo). So where are the actual restrictions?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice, but can't justify an upgrade whilst mine works fine.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 4, 2013)

i will never buy a kindle again. 
fuckin' piece of shit. had 3 replacements in one year and by the time it was a 4th, the warranty had ran out.

best stick to android or apple and download the app.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 4, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> best stick to android or apple and download the app.



And put yet another drain on your smartphone battery.


----------



## white rabbit (Sep 4, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> And if you have something like Calibre, you can store it all on your PC anyway, and transfer it wherever the heck you like, whether it's Amazon Cloud-enabled or not.


I used Calibre very well for some time with anti-DRM plugins installed. But they've recently stopped working for me. It just refuses to convert to an open format. I have the latest version and there's nothing on their website that I can see, so I'm worried that I might have broken something. I am a bit wary of messing with Kindle stuff because if Amazon get wind of it, they'll ban you.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 4, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> And put yet another drain on your smartphone battery.



just buy another samsung battery - only a fiver (from Amazon).
i run Kindle on the iPad - hardly a drain.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> i will never buy a kindle again.
> fuckin' piece of shit. had 3 replacements in one year and by the time it was a 4th, the warranty had ran out.
> 
> best stick to android or apple and download the app.



I'm sorry you've had a series of bad experiences. The hundreds of thousands of other people who seem to have fantastic experiences with Kindle are probably also sorry you've had those bad experiences


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 4, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm sorry you've had a series of bad experiences. The hundreds of thousands of other people who seem to have fantastic experiences with Kindle are probably also sorry you've had those bad experiences



TBF I've killed several, but amazon were pretty good about giving me a new one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2013)

One thing I've consistently heard is that Amazon is very good with its Kindle customer service and returns policies.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 4, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm sorry you've had a series of bad experiences. The hundreds of thousands of other people who seem to have fantastic experiences with Kindle are probably also sorry you've had those bad experiences



Yes and you fucking kindle wankers better be sorry.
All of of your hundreds of thousands of sorries accepted.
Fuckers.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 4, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> One thing I've consistently heard is that Amazon is very good with its Kindle customer service and returns policies.



Until your kindle is 4 days out of warranty and they try to sell you new one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 4, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> One thing I've consistently heard is that Amazon is very good with its Kindle customer service and returns policies.



I suspect two reasons. One is they want you to keep using the Kindle store. The second is they know that they aren't that tough. 

I'd quite like a bounce proof, crush proof, water resistant one, without the need for an extra case


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 4, 2013)

I had to buy one of the three I broke, as it was so blatantly my fault. This time I got it from Curries and paid £15 for a 3 year accidental damage warranty, which is probably worth it for me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2013)

I like the case I have for mine. It flips up and back vertically, and so acts as a stand for it so I can be even lazier than usual and just rest it up on my belly and not have to hold it at all


----------



## belboid (Sep 4, 2013)

the Matchbook service they're about to launch (like the Cloud Player thing for any CD you've bought) looks more interesting to me.  Tho I'm bound to get a load of shite that I actually bought for someone else

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1851331&highlight=


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 4, 2013)

belboid said:


> the Matchbook service they're about to launch (like the Cloud Player thing for any CD you've bought) looks more interesting to me.  Tho I'm bound to get a load of shite that I actually bought for someone else
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1851331&highlight=



Didn't know about that...I've bought my Dad a fair bit of sci-fi and although I've got dodgy copies, it would nice to have the legitimate ones to download if needed.

Edit: They've mostly been through marketplace so wouldn't count.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 4, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> One thing I've consistently heard is that Amazon is very good with its Kindle customer service and returns policies.



Excellent from I've heard from friends.


----------

